

Draw Something: 5 week old app with 20 million downloads - wr1472
http://www.businessinsider.com/omg-5-week-old-app-draw-something-hits-20-million-downloads-and-generates-6-figures-per-day-2012-3

======
ashconway
Wow. Staggering results. Fantastic news for the team.

